# Digital Readout



## Kennlindeman (Jun 3, 2015)

With a persons eyesight that gets worst the older you get it time to put a DRO on my milling machine I have been looking at the delos-tek brand of readout and linear scales. Has anybody had any exposer to this make

Thanks
Ken
From a cold and wet Cape town


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 3, 2015)

Nope.

DRO is nice anyways. I made my own head unit & use my android as the display. The app does all the calculations & has all the nifty functions in it. The head unit can be used with a selection of scales. I didn't have much money to put in one so I use iGuaging scales & I'm very happy with it.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 4, 2015)

I recently put a 4-axis DRO on my Jet JVM-830 mill and absolutely love it!  Paid $485 delivered from TPAC tools.  You will not regret the upgrade.  Only down side might be a sore back side from kicking yourself for not buying it years ago.  I attached a photo of the final product, can send you more detailed ones of each axis if you'd like them.


----------



## mksj (Jun 4, 2015)

Appears to be another Sino DRO, have not heard of it. My concern would be parts/service should you have a problem, but then the scales are pretty much universal for most DROs. You might look at a graphic type display, I find it a bit easier on the eyes (mine are also going), on the Easson ES-12 you can change to many screen types and also has a color display. Both of these also give nice graphical displays for drilling/milling complex shapes and provide feed rate information simultaneously. I like both, the ES-12 is about 1/2 the price of the 411 these days. DRO Pros have a number of displays and provide very good kits/support. I use an Igaging Absolute for my lathe tailstock, but it is very slow to respond and is lacking relative to the better DRO displays.


----------



## sanddan (Jun 4, 2015)

I got one for my mill shortly after buying it and love it. I had a igaging type for the quill but ended up adding the 3rd axis later so all readouts would be on one screen. I would love to have one for my lathe sometime soon. That one will be lathe specific so there aren't a bunch of buttons that you don't need. I love the buttons on the screen shown on the right above. Much better than the flat screen on the left one.


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 4, 2015)

Here is my iGaugeing


----------



## Kennlindeman (Aug 4, 2015)

Finally closed my eyes and purchased the Delos DRO 3 axis readout with the 3 glass linear scales. They are fitted and working. The Z azis was a night mare as the milling machine column is taper and round on the corners. The standard covers are very basic and only one will fit as is. The z axis needs a extention and the x axis will just need a piece flat plate to cover the scale. I will add more pics when i have fitted the covers. The manual is not very good and I will have to play with it to learn to use all the functions. But generally I am very happy with the whole setup which has taken me about 7 hours so far.


----------



## Kennlindeman (Aug 5, 2015)

After having read the manual it is clear that there is a need for more information to get the best out of the DRO. Having spend the last 2 days surfing the net, I am surprised how little info there is. Its not like dro's are new, they have been around for the last 30+ years


----------



## mksj (Aug 6, 2015)

Google "sino dro" you will find a wealth of information, they are all pretty much the same for this model, just rebranded.


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a question about four decimal places.  I have used a few mills that had four place readouts. With the wear in the feed screw and nut how do you hold the 10th?  I ended up putting a piece of tape over the 10th display since it kept jumping from .000 to .0005 when I clamped the table.


----------



## Kennlindeman (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback on the Sino readout I will take a looks at that. Bill I have been using my DRO for about a week now and I am in love with it. My last decimal place also flickers. I have checked in the manual that my DRO resolution can be changed. So I am going to changes it for 1 micron (metric) to 10 micron I am hoping this will then change the readout to 2 decimal places.


----------



## ronboult (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Kennlindeman
I have a Delos DS-2V which was supplied on my new Sieg Runnmaster lathe. You are absolutely correct in that the readout works OK but the manual is totally useless. I have found that even when you work out how to use the various functions actually using them is a pain. It is not helped by the fact that it is a universal DRO for both a lathe and Mill. Most of the functions are not appropriate to the lathe. If I  can assist you with any info please ask.

I actually have a Easson ES12 on my mill and think it is much easier to use. I am probably going to replace the Delos on the lathe with another ES12
Enjoy your DRO, don't know how I survived without one
Ron


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 15, 2015)

I spent the money on a Newall.  I picked one up on the bay new for only 1200.  I am rebuilding and rescraping my lathe so I am hoping that the DRO make the machine nicer.  Tim


----------



## Jeep1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Which model Newall did you purchase?


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 24, 2016)

I bought a DP-900 on ebay, that model is obsolete but the DP700 is current.  I would do a microsyn 5 for the crossfeed and a microsyn 10 for the saddle.  if you are patient, I know a guy that modifies machines and he get the old parts and sells them fairly cheap. I just picked up 2 acurite millrite displays for $200 from him for a mill


----------

